# Your favorite MAC lipgloss



## User67 (Nov 27, 2005)

What's are everyone's favorite Lipglass shades? Not shades that you like & use only once in awhile. Which ones do you LOVE? 

My loves are:
Prrr
Enchantress
Oh Baby
Viva Glam 
Nymphette

How about the rest of you? Remember Lipglass shades only.


----------



## Padmita (Nov 27, 2005)

I *love* all four MAC shades I have: Prrr, Nymphette, Underage and C-Thru! They were the ones I absolutely wanted to have...


----------



## Christina Victoria (Nov 27, 2005)

C-Thru, Underage, Oyster Girl, Dreamy, and Viva Glam V.


----------



## makeup_junkie (Nov 27, 2005)

Purr, Spirited, Enchantress, Viva Glam V


----------



## KJam (Nov 27, 2005)

Flash of Flesh, Viva Glam V, Pink Clash, Rayothon


----------



## irmati (Nov 27, 2005)

Viva Glam


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Nov 27, 2005)

Viva Glam V, Elle, Flash of Flesh, Tartlette, Moonstone, and Spirited.


----------



## Starbright211 (Nov 27, 2005)

I adore Pink Clash, I use it almost every day!!!


----------



## Jess-ee-ka (Nov 27, 2005)

Instant Gold, Morning Glory, Oyster Girl, Ornamental


----------



## asnbrb (Nov 27, 2005)

damzel


----------



## absolut_blonde (Nov 27, 2005)

Prrr, Rayothon, Flash of Flesh, Courting Rose, Cultured (why oh why do 3 of my 5 faves have to be LE?! Especially Flash of Flesh, it was so gorgeous)


----------



## AlliSwan (Nov 27, 2005)

Oyster Girl. Also like Underage, C-Thru, Prrr.


----------



## dobe660 (Nov 27, 2005)

Rayathon, Chai, Sunny Boy, Luxuriate, & Nymphette!


----------



## litlaur (Nov 27, 2005)

Rayothon, Poetic License


----------



## katsey (Nov 27, 2005)

Pink Clash, great neutral to wear when I don't want a lot of makeup on. Damzel also!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 27, 2005)

oyster girl and c-thru :]


----------



## xiahe (Nov 27, 2005)

i don't really like lipglass, so i guess i'm in the minority here.  i just think they're too sticky, so instead i use lustreglass.  my favorites are Instant Gold & Love Nectar.  ♥♥♥


----------



## doloreshaze (Nov 27, 2005)

I don't really like lipglass either, but my favourites are Pop Mode, Pink Poodle, and Cultured.


----------



## Blessem (Nov 27, 2005)

My favorits:

Gitane
Little VI
Angelwing
Cultured


----------



## Willow (Nov 27, 2005)

Desire (lipglass) and Decorative (lustreglass). Love those berry colours!


----------



## Cdjax (Nov 27, 2005)

My faves are:

Courting Rose
Dreamy
Flash of Flesh
Spirited
Cultured
Nymphette
Enchantress 
Prrr
Fashion Spread
Pink Grapefruit
Oh Baby!


----------



## peanut (Nov 27, 2005)

Sunny Boy!


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Nov 27, 2005)

Elle, then Enchantress, then Flash of flesh.


----------



## missdiorable (Nov 27, 2005)

Viva Glam V 
Nymphette


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Nov 27, 2005)

i use either cultured or pink poodle almost everyday!


----------



## exodus (Nov 27, 2005)

Pink Grapefruit; I love it so much I stockpiled 6 of them in fear of ever being without!


----------



## macchicaboom (Nov 28, 2005)

Mad Cap
Viva Glam V
Precocious
C-thru
Oyster Girl


----------



## ledonatella (Nov 28, 2005)

Mine would be: Pink Poodle, Courting Rose, Magic Spell, Adventurous, Sunny Boy, Wonderstruck, Pink Grapefruit, and Star Nova.


----------



## rubixio (Nov 28, 2005)

Fine China, Oyster Girl, V-Red.


----------



## aerials (Nov 28, 2005)

There's no way you would ever make me choose just one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





- Cultured
- Dreamy
- Prrr
- Fleur de Light
- Pink Lemonade
- Viva Glam V


----------



## annietwinkletoes (Nov 28, 2005)

I only have two (eep!).  One of them is sunny boy (sonny boy?) and I love it.


----------



## Isis (Nov 28, 2005)

Elle
Garden
Morning Glory
Fine China


----------



## Buttercup (Nov 28, 2005)

Florabundance
Impish
Poetic License
Underage
Rayothon
C-thru


----------



## kradge79 (Nov 28, 2005)

Current faves are: Damzel, Luxuriate, Adventurous, Wonderstruck, Star Nova, Little Vi


----------



## giz2000 (Nov 28, 2005)

Viva Glam V, Pinkarat, Beaux, Oh Baby, Nymphette, Flashmode, Lychee Luxe, Flash of Flesh, Sunny Boy


----------



## Cruella (Nov 28, 2005)

Nymphette
Love Child
Viva Glam V


----------



## Midgard (Nov 28, 2005)

Spirited, Chai, C-Thru, Headliner


----------



## valkyrie (Nov 28, 2005)

lipglass: greed, russian red
lustreglass: venetian

Those are actually all the lipglasses I have at the moment, but I'm busy collecting more


----------



## mrstucker (Nov 28, 2005)

Oh Baby! Oh Baby!   Can't live without that one...


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Nov 28, 2005)

i know i'm in the miority with this
Squirt
Pink Poodle
Nico
and Sauve Mauve eventhough it's d/c


----------



## ms.marymac (Nov 28, 2005)

My favorite changes from week to week...I seriously cannot pick just one.  I think my VGV has the biggest dent in it, though- haha.


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Nov 28, 2005)

My fave is courting rose and mad cap. My fave lustreglass is Morning Glory.


----------



## Alexa (Nov 29, 2005)

elle, go lightly, cultured and magic spell <3


----------



## kappatit (Nov 30, 2005)

sunny boy, zazoom and enchantress


----------



## annaleigh (Nov 30, 2005)

nymphette, prrr, gold charm


----------



## user4 (Nov 30, 2005)

That's easy. I only have one that I have declared my love to

PINK GRAPEFRUIT!!!


----------



## ateganda29 (Nov 30, 2005)

absolute faves are:

viva glam V
revealing
lust
c-thru
oh baby


----------



## bellezzadolce (Nov 30, 2005)

Enchantress
VIVA GLAM V


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 30, 2005)

OH BABY!!!!! This shade was made for me!!!!


----------



## Glitziegal (Nov 30, 2005)

My true loves are

Magic Spell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Pink Grapefruit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Flash of Flesh


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow this is a tough one because I can never decide on anything.
I like all of my lipglasses!

Flash of Flesh 
Underage
Truth and Light
Lovechild

unique colors that I don't use often but still really like:
Turquatics Orangedescence and Crystal Rose =)


----------



## mskitchmas (Nov 8, 2006)

so hard to choose!!! i love my lipglass.

**Nymphette**
LoveChild
All Woman
Russian Red


----------



## Tonitra (Nov 8, 2006)

I love Phosphorelle. My absolute favourite.
I also really adore VGV, La La Libertine and Taupe Notch (I can see this quickly becoming a contender for overall fave!).


----------



## sexypuma (Nov 8, 2006)

absolutely love
pure vanity
sex ray
magnetique
viva glam v


----------



## giz2000 (Nov 9, 2006)

My go-to Lipglasses/Lustreglasses:

Viva Glam V
Beaux
Pinkarat
Nymphette
Luminary (spectacular with smokey eyes)
Wonderstruck (on tan skin....WOW!!)
Lust
Oh Baby


----------



## Deirdre (Nov 9, 2006)

Poetique, Love Child, VGVI


----------



## Ella_ (Nov 9, 2006)

dreamy
cultured
pink poodle
sex ray


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Nov 9, 2006)

elaborate and nymphette


----------



## macluver (Nov 11, 2006)

My favorites:
Love Nectar
La La Libertine
Pinkular
Prrr


----------



## Carmell (Nov 11, 2006)

Prr
Petal Pusher
Viva Glam VI


----------



## LuvBeMac (Nov 11, 2006)

Flowerosophy
Budding
Damzel


----------



## a914butterfly (Nov 11, 2006)

crystal rose (too bad it's LE, but i have an extra back-up!)


----------



## Naturellle (Nov 11, 2006)

Fancy That, Lust and Spite


----------



## teka (Nov 11, 2006)

oh baby and factory made are my favorites! NC 45 checking in.


----------



## DOLLface (Nov 11, 2006)

Viva Glam VI and Nymphette.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Nov 12, 2006)

enchantress!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Nov 12, 2006)

*Dreamy*

*Sex Ray*

*Factory Made*

*OH GODD.....I don't know what the hell I'm going to DO when the two LE ones are gone.  I've had two b/up's of Sex Ray!!!!  I think I shall lay down and die when Factory Made is gone!!!!!!*


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2006)

I'd have to say Entice, Enchantress & Lovechild. I remember, way back in the day, I couldn't get enough of Oh Baby. I ran out a while back and I haven't replaced it yet.


----------



## sandsonik (Nov 20, 2006)

Nymphette, Viva Glam VI and Star Nova (lustreglass)


----------



## genia (Nov 20, 2006)

I love dreamy and c-thru!


----------



## claresauntie (Nov 20, 2006)

PopMode, VivaGlam VI and Lovechild


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 20, 2006)

Lychee Luxe
Lovechild (wore this today)
Nymphette
VGVI
VGV
Love Nectar


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Nov 20, 2006)

pink clash, nymphette, prrr, rayothon over brownish lipsticks.


----------



## SWEET LUST * (Nov 20, 2006)

Early Bloomer 
Viva Glam V
& I love the Luminary lustreglass.


----------



## KaylaGrace (Nov 20, 2006)

Lipglass- Prrr
Lustreglass- Love Nectar


----------



## Shavwi (Nov 21, 2006)

oyster girl - it looks great over nearly all my lipsticks and is the most gorgeous color.


----------



## Cathee79 (Nov 21, 2006)

Womanly


----------



## mellimello (Nov 21, 2006)

Flash of Flesh, Elle, Luxuriate, Tres Cher, VGV, VGVI, Pink Clash & Nymphette


----------



## rainbowcrushed (Nov 21, 2006)

Prrr, Ciao Manhattan and love nectar


----------



## enka (Nov 21, 2006)

- Nico 
- Sweet Sensation
- Sex Ray
- Boldheart


----------



## dancinbluegirl (Nov 21, 2006)

probably sweetie cake and dejarose.


----------



## ninabruja (Nov 21, 2006)

vibrational, oi! oi! oi!, and beaute


----------



## Damfino (Nov 22, 2006)

Pink Poodle. It's so unique and not many can pull it off... one of the few things I can brag about is I can pull off hot pink lippies very well- plus the shade makes my blue eyes POP!


----------



## gravity (Nov 22, 2006)

At the moment I love Little Vi lustreglass and Moonstone.  So very pretty!


----------



## k_im (Nov 22, 2006)

i love negligee, pink meringue, viva glam vi, & pinkarat lustreglass. i also love love nectar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there are just so many and they all look fab! heartfelt pink, lip 65, ciao manhattan are also favorites


----------



## Scorpdva (Nov 22, 2006)

Just received ornamental and I'm lovin it. I also love VG V, ooh baby, palatial and prrr.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Nov 23, 2006)

Does lipgelees count? if so i adore Cellopink and Cool & Aloof

Lipglasses: Spring Bean and Lovechild


----------



## Chopy (Nov 23, 2006)

i love C-Thru, Prrr, Spirited and Of Corset


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 5, 2007)

I only own 3 glosses from MAC: C-thru lipglass, Ample Pink plushglass and Metalberry chromeglass. My fav between those 3 is the C-Thru one. 
I want to buy another one for summer, something brighter, an orangey-coral one maybe, but I'm not sure about which one to pick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What's yours?


----------



## thelilprincess (Jul 5, 2007)

my favorite is Softer - but it came in one of those LE palettes and it is a LE color....Nymphette is the closest in replacement for it.

i'm trying to get into color, too, and looking for a new coral l/s....but baby steps since it's much more bold than what i normally wear (Dubonnet and Paramount are my boldest when i go out lipcolors)

anyhow, baby steps.  i got *Big Kiss* in the Plushglass....it's a pretty soft coral and described as "Amped-up coral with pink and white pearl."  it does tingle a little (this is my 1st plushglass) but the tingling goes away.  it's such a pretty soft coral (i'm C4 btw).

i ordered Curtsy l/s (LE) online and it should be arriving today...so we'll see how the colors look together.

i hear Lychee Luxe l/g is a great coral - it was a bit too bright on me - looks great on my sister who has very pigmented lips.

Lil Sizzler lipgelee was pretty, but a bit too frosty on me - plus too sheer.

oh, i have Lust l/g - not a HG for me, but it's pretty.  And VGV l/g has a hint of shimmer and it's so pretty.


----------



## lethaldesign (Jul 5, 2007)

my favourite is fulfilled plushglass. love the way it makes my lip tingle, perfect over almost any l/s or perfect by itself!! i'm on my 4th tube


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 5, 2007)

My favorite MAC lip gloss is Heartfelt Pink.  I found it at the CCO and was happy to realize that it is a color MAC always carries.  It is a really pretty medium pink.  I also love Russian Red lip glass for more glam!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jul 5, 2007)

i love Venitian and Spring Bean lustreglass, they're wicked colors, SB is green in the tube but is honey colored on your lips and Venitian is a gorgeous glossy red without being over the top.

im a sucker for Cool & Aloof, Cellopink and Valentines lipgelees


----------



## dressedtokill (Jul 5, 2007)

My two favorites are *Viva Glam VI* and *Nymphette*.


----------



## jenNpaci (Jul 5, 2007)

my fave are instant gold & love necter lustreglass.  *these are my neutral everyday colors*  I also like plus luxe plushglass and adventursome lipglass that came out with the Raquel Welsh icon collection =)  These are my LOOK @ my LIPS colors


----------



## Robin (Jul 5, 2007)

My favorite is Lovechild.


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (Jul 5, 2007)

*wiLdLy lush pLushgLass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## franimal (Jul 5, 2007)

I love precocious, lust and oh baby.


----------



## DOLLface (Jul 5, 2007)

My go-to-glosses are Nymphette and Viva Glam VI. But recently I've fallen for my En Pointe l/g from Danse all over again, and I can never get enough of my Cushy White p/g for my more basic days.


----------



## JGmac (Jul 5, 2007)

My favorites have to be Instant Gold and Sinnamon Lustreglasses.  Instant Gold is for everyday wear, and I like to pull out Sinnamon over bare lips for an evening look.


----------



## ledonatella (Jul 5, 2007)

My current faves are Pink Poodle, Pink Grapefruit, and Courting Rose.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 6, 2007)

Pinkcarat


----------



## oddinary (Jul 6, 2007)

My favourite is Prrr right now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I really love Oi! Oi! Oi!, but that was LE!


----------



## lara (Jul 6, 2007)

Right now I love Lychee Luxe, which is bizarre as I normally can't _stand _corals or oranges.

Pink Poodle will always be my one true love though, closely followed by Oyster Girl (from one extreme to the other!).


----------



## user79 (Jul 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_I only own 3 glosses from MAC: C-thru lipglass, Ample Pink plushglass and Metalberry chromeglass. My fav between those 3 is the C-Thru one. 
I want to buy another one for summer, something brighter, an orangey-coral one maybe, but I'm not sure about which one to pick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What's yours?_

 
If you're looking for an orange coral colour, get Lychee Luxe. It's so perfect for summer, I've been using it a lot!


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_If you're looking for an orange coral colour, get Lychee Luxe. It's so perfect for summer, I've been using it a lot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah I've seen your last FOTD with it, it looks really nice on you. I'm on a Coral phase at the moment, so I might be getting this one. But as my lips are not very pigmented, I hope it won't be too clashy on me...


----------



## d_flawless (Jul 6, 2007)

enchantress, closely followed by poetic license (LE)


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jul 6, 2007)

DEFINITELY Tongue-In-Chic Lip Lacquer, and Ample Pink Plushglass.


----------



## MisaMayah (Jul 6, 2007)

At the moment i'm wearing Cultured almost everyday!!
Then Morning Glory, Viva Glam VI and Pinkarat =)

But I own about 20 lipglosses from MAC, most of them are lipglasses. Not too sure about any coral ones though...


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jul 6, 2007)

underage


----------



## giz2000 (Jul 6, 2007)

I have a lot of MAC lipglosses, but the two I reach for again and again are Pinkarat and Beaux.


----------



## powderpaint (Jul 6, 2007)

My Favorites are:

Instant Gold
Spring Bean
VVG5
Prr


----------



## pookus (Jul 6, 2007)

i heart palatial


----------



## Jacq-i (Jul 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_DEFINITELY Tongue-In-Chic Lip Lacquer, and Ample Pink Plushglass._

 
I second that, Tongue-in-Chic is the best!! After that, I love Pas-de-deux + Malibu Barbie.


----------



## SmileyfacedPen (Jul 7, 2007)

I really love Florabundance and Nymphette. I've been wanting to try Pink Poodle, but I'm so pale, I'm not sure it would work and I sure don't want to look like a clown!


----------



## kimone2004 (Jul 8, 2007)

Rayothon and All Woman with Pink Clash following closely.  And I love Beaux and Garden Lustreglasses.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jul 8, 2007)

My fav is full for you plush glass. ..i just adore the way plush glasses feel.


----------



## Bybs (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm loving Dark Flower at the moment. It'll be different next week though!


----------



## foxyqt (Jul 8, 2007)

Nymphette, Revealing and Malibu Barbie [l/e] <3


----------



## sparkler (Jul 8, 2007)

sweetie cake!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jul 8, 2007)

atm ample pink...soooooooo pretty!


----------



## LatinaRose (Jul 11, 2007)

Viva Glam V
Spring Bean
Crystal Rose (LE)
Pink Poodle


----------



## honeebee (Jul 11, 2007)

Entice lipglass and Jellybabe lipgelee


----------



## princess (Jul 11, 2007)

I have too many favourites to list it out, but at this moment Malibu Barbie lipglass is getting some serious lovin'.


----------



## effloresce_ (Jul 11, 2007)

I have very few lipglosses from MAC, but my favourites are Tres Cher l/g and Fleur de Light l/g - they work well with many lipsticks and aren't too sticky!


----------



## lobsteriffic (Jul 11, 2007)

i'm in love with my mailbu barbie and pink meringue lipglasses.


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (Jul 16, 2007)

I love VG 6, Prize Petal, Fulfilled Plushglass, Moonbather, VG V, and Prrr!!!!


----------



## CaramelKiss (Jul 16, 2007)

Pinkarat
Viva Glam V
Love Nectar
Beaux
Enchantress


----------



## Sanne (Jul 16, 2007)

my favorite lipglass is VGVI, and my favorite lustreglass is pink carat


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jul 16, 2007)

Cute Yet Sexy lip laquer
Beaute l/g
C-Thru l/g


----------



## Stormy (Jul 16, 2007)

Jellybabe lipgelle is my FAVE.  I also love Florabundance, Fashion Pack, Lust and Spite.


----------



## Chopy (Jul 16, 2007)

i love Of Corset, Elaborate, Prr


----------



## dressedtokill (Jul 17, 2007)

------


----------



## geeko (Jul 17, 2007)

She boom lipgelee


----------



## yummy411 (Jul 17, 2007)

vg5
vg6
enchantress
sinnamon lusterglass
silly girl l/g
amber russe lip gelee


----------



## malialoke (Jul 17, 2007)

Ciao Manhattan and Full For You plushglass


----------



## mochabarbie (Jul 17, 2007)

Lipglass: Viva Glam V, Dreamy
Lustreglass:  Luminary, Love Nectar
...it was so hard to narrow down

but i really want enchantress and prrr next


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_If you're looking for an orange coral colour, get Lychee Luxe._

 
I went to MAC last week, to see Lychee Luxe lipgloss: it looks very nice in the bottle but as I though, I'm afraid it's too bright for me. 
I didn't try it there because the girl in the shop seemed soo full of herself, extremely haughty and not helpful at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll try to test it next time in another shop though, to see what it looks like in person.


----------



## Hilly (Jul 25, 2007)

oh Baby!


----------



## chocokitty (Jul 25, 2007)

Viva Glam VI & Silly Girl


----------



## pixi (Jul 25, 2007)

venetian lustreglass =D


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 25, 2007)

Pinkarat and perfectly pink. I just got it but I love it.


----------



## Karyn (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pookus* 

 
_






 i heart palatial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
0
I just got Palatial at the Camarillo Outlet Mall's Company Store and I love it!  Last time I was there, I got Trance, and love it too.  I also love Viva Glam V.


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jul 30, 2007)

Full for You Plushglass and Pretty Plush Plushglass


----------



## pumpkincraze (Jul 31, 2007)

Bodymind, Fulfilled plushglass and Saplicious lipglass


----------



## iluvmac (Jul 31, 2007)

Big Kiss Plushglass and Venetian Lustreglass!


----------



## maggiep07 (Aug 1, 2007)

viva glam 5!!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 2, 2007)

*~*I love my Lust, Pink Meringue, & Viva Glam 5 l/g...& my Pretty Plush p/g*~*


----------



## susanks1 (Aug 4, 2007)

C-thru


----------



## apharo86 (Aug 4, 2007)

underage and viva glam 5!!
best lip glosses.

they go with everything!


----------



## VeronikaJ (Aug 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_My favorite MAC lip gloss is Heartfelt Pink. I found it at the CCO and was happy to realize that it is a color MAC always carries. It is a really pretty medium pink. I also love Russian Red lip glass for more glam!_

 
Heartfelt Pink was a limited color released with "Dejarose" in Spring of 2006.  It's not permanent.


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Aug 8, 2007)

Underage! Perfect for everyday wear, especially since I have bright red hair and can't really pull off much other than nude lips. But this is a GORGEOUS color.

I also loooove Viva Glam VI for going out. I think it is also one of the most universally flattering colors MAC has released.


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 8, 2007)

One of my favs happens to be a gorgeous coral, however it's LE. It's Raquel from the Raquel Icon edition. I don't have Lychee luxe but Raquel is gorgeous and not too bright. I LOVE IT. If you can still find it - get it!


----------



## tobakos1 (Aug 8, 2007)

Pop Mode is my fave


----------



## obbreb (Aug 10, 2007)

In 3D is my new favorite gloss!


----------



## logan44103 (Aug 10, 2007)

I love Nymphette lipglass with Plum Mate Lipglass pencil to line (trust me, not a dark plum at all) and to add a bit more pop, a dot of vanilla pigment on the lower lip in the very center.....it rocks!


----------



## Violet* (Aug 12, 2007)

I always reach for Prrr lipglass, so its my #1 gloss. 

My other favorites are lust and perfectly pink.


----------



## clamster (Nov 28, 2007)

I am really loving Wonderstruck right now!


----------



## SlimSugar (Nov 28, 2007)

I love Spirited, Nice Buzz and Beaux


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Nov 28, 2007)

im addicted to "Of Corset!"


----------



## kyoto (Nov 28, 2007)

My faves are:  Love Nectar, Bada Boom, Nymphette, and Energy(3D).  But I have to try Underage.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Nov 28, 2007)

I have all of them lol But truly, I only use morning glory, oh baby, oyster girl (my fav) and Lilacrush


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 28, 2007)

i go back and forth among all my glosses...but the one that seems to go with most looks is all woman.


----------



## darkishstar (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dressedtokill* 

 
_My two favorites are *Viva Glam VI* and *Nymphette*._

 
Exactly the same two I was going to say! I'll just add *Palatial* too though!
And *Red Romp* from the Antiquitease collection because it's such a gorgeous red.


----------



## Miss_M (Nov 29, 2007)

My favorite lipglass from the permanent line is Viva Glam V, which is the perfect no-nonsense neutral pink for me. 

Out of the LE ones I really love Bodysuit, Perfectly Pink and Young Spark (the perfect non shimmery neutral pink). I even bought a back-up of the last two and I normally never buy back-ups !!


----------



## xnaomix (Dec 3, 2007)

love flusterose. sooooo underated!


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Dec 4, 2007)

C-Thru is the only MAC product ive run out of several times!


----------



## versace (Jun 3, 2009)

pink lemonade
russian red
underage 
love nectar


----------

